# neon tetra cyst



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

One of the males has a large white cyst where his peduncle joins the clear part of his tail.As well the lower part of the tail is shredded.
The other males have a small amount of what seems to be lymphocytic disease, so I am wondering if the cycst is part of the same problem. I have taken the fish out of the tank and treated him with antiparasitics, and antifungals but no improvements. It is not a slimy lympho that I have seen before but is rather dry-- an odd thing to say about a wet animal I guess but it is not slimy.

I tried to break the cyst and to pinch it off but it doesn't budge.

There are 5 male tetras and only one female. The males scrap all the time. Two have hanging jaws so I gather that is from the fighting too.
I have removed any larger active fish from the tank in case they were stressing the neons.Tank mates are guppies, a pleco and 2 ottos.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cysts are never good. They aren't necessarily all bad, but never good. They have an annoying tendency to burst and spread whatever is causing them to the rest of the tank.
Lymphatic cysts are common and typically straw/yellowish in color.
Parasitic cysts are typically clear or whitish, BUT parasites can often cause lymph blockage resulting in the yellow.
At any rate, it's iffy. Physical removal might solve the problem, but don't count on it. Do not expect any drugs to help very much.


----------

